

Plain-Text Offenders "Celebrates" 1500 Offenders; Asks For Your Help - omervk

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m @omervk who, along with @hmemcpy, started plaintextoffenders.com a couple of years ago. Since then we&#x27;ve found ourselves wonderfully supported by the tech community. We&#x27;d like to thank each and every one of you for your support.<p>We&#x27;ve just reached another important milestone on our site, of 1500 offenders listed. We&#x27;re both very happy and very sad about this.<p>And then a thought came to us. We&#x27;ve had too little success making the offenders realize the errors of their ways (so far we&#x27;ve had a conversion rate of 0.67%... :( [1]) and we&#x27;d like to raise awareness. So we&#x27;re going to celebrate 1500 offenders by asking you, the community, to help us raise awareness[2].<p>Find your &#x27;favorite&#x27; offender and tweet their official account the link to the post about them on plaintextoffenders.com. We&#x27;ve already gone ahead and made the first move[3]. Now it&#x27;s your turn. Help us make the web a better, safer place!<p>As is with every thread about us, there are bound to be lots of questions about why we accept certain submissions, what&#x27;s even wrong with storing passwords, etc., so I&#x27;ll attach a link[4] to answer all of your questions up-front.<p>Thanks for supporting us for so long. Let&#x27;s raise awareness and reform some offenders!<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;plaintextoffenders.com&#x2F;reformed
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;plntxtoffenders&#x2F;status&#x2F;352398181029511170
[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;plntxtoffenders&#x2F;status&#x2F;352398338634678272
[4] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;plaintextoffenders.com&#x2F;about
======
mjn
Sounds like somebody didn't enjoy their celebration of International Mailman
Plaintext Password Day this past Monday!

~~~
omervk
We celebrate it monthly :)

[https://twitter.com/plntxtoffenders/status/34073025293647872...](https://twitter.com/plntxtoffenders/status/340730252936478721)

